# Floseal



## BCrandall (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone have a HCPCS code for Floseal hemostatic matrix? Tried the manufacture's site and got nowhere...


----------



## lissalea (Mar 26, 2013)

*FloSeal*

I am looking at Q4114.....did you ever get an answer?


----------



## kayroserey@cox.net (Jul 27, 2015)

*Floseal hemostatic matrix*

I know this is like years and years later, but I only just now came across this matrix stuff.  This is the code I'd recommend:  J3590 Unclassified biologics


----------

